# Ladies, would you date a man with a gun?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

More dakka!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

gosh....... I bet in real life if someone held a gun in your face you'd be the first to shit your pants ha! I jest


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^You're probably right. However, if I had to, I would shoot them first.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

...jail or death such a tough choice...hhmmm.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Self defense isn't a crime where I live.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah but when you "accidently" blow someones head off they don't usually consider that "self-defense". :-/


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ That's why I do four things.

#1: don't keep the gun cocked.
#2: keep the safety catch on.
#3: keep it in a holster or pocket.
#4: practice speed drills.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah but no amount of training will prepare yo for an.....









next thing you know you're picking bits of alpaca skull out of your hair.... or something...similar *shrugs*.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

It would depend on why he has the guns, what he uses them for, and so on. Is it a collecting hobby? Does he go hunting for fun? If he hunts, does he kill only out of necessity or if the kill can be used, is the kill wasted, etc? Is it for protection? If so, is it a healthy concern for protection or is he paranoid? :mellow:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I have guns, swords and daggers spread all over my house in my country (still have to work on getting them to Ireland) so yes, if I liked guys, I would date one without a problem. It would be an interesting topic for both of us, I'm sure:laughing:


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Well would you? Does the thought of a man packing heat and being capable of putting rounds on target at a moment's notice turn you off, do nothing, or turn you on?


I'd pack heat if I had my CCL. I grew up in a outdoorsy hunting family, so guns aren't that big of a deal for me. I don't find them a turn on nor do they turn me off. As long as the guy isn't a psycho (I wouldn't date one anyway), I see him as taking his personal protection into his own hands...or a hunting or weapons enthusiast.


----------

